# Making of a dog fight simulation..



## mikeb (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm a licensed aircraft engineer, who now works in 3d animation.

I coded a flight sim a sail boat simulator in my 3d program a few years ago. I found they went down much better than hand animated versions. Looking more authentic.

Recently i made a bunch of 3D aircraft for a huge stills based project. Now i'm in the mood for something more complicated, animated. An automated dogfight simulator is where i've turned my guns. Starting with fighters then adding bombers later.

I started by putting on paper a list of questions criteria a fighter pilot would constantly be thinking. Then the list of his responses. I used to program computer games so i have a fair understanding of simulating AI.

Over the next few weeks i'm sure i'll have some questions as to comparisons feel of the whole project. Any advice would be great.

Here is my very first test, just the basic flight model tested against itself (with proxy models, the attached image shows my spitfire i'll be adding when the code is a little further developed). The sim is still a bit bumpy with certain variables like speed rudder control still turned off. Head breaking stuff but the first hurdle is passed.

www.doghouseanimations.com/c4d dogfight 01.mov

p.s.Whats nice is that the simulation naturally puts both the planes in a flat scissors maneuver towards the end..


----------



## mikeb (Mar 1, 2012)

So i've been busy with all kinds of things, working many aspects of this project at once. Not least being the rekindling of the way to make clouds thread thats been going on on cgtalk..

Back to my simulation. I have added a better proxy model got the control surfaces working. I have also got everything to scale got my (entire) flight model working with the auto pilot.

The speeds, turn circles, climb and roll rates are now based on the information i found here:-
Spitfire Mk I versus Me 109 E

I used mograph as well to throw a load of static balls in the sky. Giving a better sense of movement..

http://www.doghouseanimations.com/c4d dogfight 02.mov


----------



## mikeb (Mar 4, 2012)

So in the shot i thought i'd test out my xpresso pilots prowess as a wingman.

I have also made the pilots aware of negative g stopping fuel to the engine in a spitfire (though not the fuel injected me109's). And made the pilots try and keep their target in view.






http://www.doghouseanimations.com/c4d dogfight 03.mov

Next up gunnery, tracers, convergence and deflection..


----------



## mikeb (Mar 19, 2012)

So, no bells or whistles here. Just basic pilot thinks he'll hit the target and shoots his guns. Everything is to scale, the tracers travel at the correct speed i set the convergence of the guns at about 150 meters, to keep it looking interesting.

The tracers are black (and not presently much fun to look at) so you can see them better.

The hardest part (which isn't visible in this test). Is that the pilot recognizes the motion of travel, leading a target an understanding of ballistic effects. Like trying to fire water from a hose and hit a running target.

http://www.doghouseanimations.com/gunnery test1.mov






Now i've got this up and running i have a new respect for any pilot that got rounds on target. It's like throwing a bullseye from a boat on a rainy day, whilst being slapped with a large fish.


----------



## mikeb (Apr 8, 2012)

Though i did more than i have shown here, these tests have to be moth balled for a while as the project (i was putting this together for) fell through.

I do intend on coming back to this but need to go where the money is for a while..


----------

